# accidental wormer overdose, advice please



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Was worming pepper just now with ivermectin paste horse wormer, and the nob that is supposed to keep the plunger from going all the way in malfunctioned and he got about 500 pounds worth of wormer in him. Will he be ok? ?Its about 2Xs more than I wanted to get in him, I was able to scape a little out of his mouth.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He should be just fine. Ivermectin is a very safe wormer. I think many people have had this happen a time or two. I did the same thing to one of my yearlings last year. He never showed any symptom at all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he will be fine


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He should be fine.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

agreed! this is a very safe wormer he will be fine.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I did that accidentally with the ivermectrin horse paste! Scared the crap out of us! But the old doe was fine.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, I totally freaked a little LOL! Hubby too said he should be just fine, and I have been monitoring him for the last 3 hours and he is doing just fine. :clap:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

BTW: he will be NO PROBLEM to worm, after the initial "what are you shoving in my mouth", he literally sucked it down


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I once had the EXACT same thing happen with Safeguard. My pregnant doe got the entire tube, slurped it down and begged for more.

*facepalm*

I freaked out and messaged goatie people on FB, but she was just fine!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I had this happen a couple of weeks ago! I wormed with horse paste too - Equimax, the knob slipped and she got nearly the whole tube! Umm she was only 65lbs...
But, never seemed to affect her, and she's been fine, I think she's gained 5lbs since then LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

You guys make me feel better LOL! At first I was scared I killed him, and then I just felt silly for making such a mistake! I'm glad you guys have shared your stories so that I don't feel like I'm the only person in the world that has done this LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He may get a sloppy backside but really no damage was done. Those tubes can be a pain..which is why I put paste wormers into a 6cc syringe, then individual doses in a 3cc syringe.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

he already started a sloppy backside, which is why I wormed him. She told me when I picked him up he was due for wormer. But honestly I think between being weaned and moved he was under enough stress to get a cocci overload. So we are treating for that with sulfadiamethoxine. We've have had him for 2 weeks this saturday, (he is just over 4 mo old) and he's been a DOLL BABY! His poops were normal until yesterday, and he seems just fine in attitude and energy so far. 

Goodness he has been the EASIEST goat on the planet to medicate! I mix it with a little applesauce and he literally sucks it down and begs for more!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> I had this happen a couple of weeks ago! I wormed with horse paste too - Equimax, the knob slipped and she got nearly the whole tube! Umm she was only 65lbs...
> But, never seemed to affect her, and she's been fine, I think she's gained 5lbs since then LOL


So glad I saw this. I wormed Luc, no problem. Then i did Mink, she struggled, and got the rest of the tube. I hate those stupid locking knobs, they don't work. Thought to myself 'good thing i have another tube to do the rest' go to look for it and there is a baby sized dose left in it. Darn it! There has got to be a better way. (this is not the first time that has happened)


----------

